# When the power goes out...



## mtnwmn (Nov 25, 2010)

On HHC, we've all made lists from top to bottom and bottom to top to prepare our best friends for emergencies. One of those emergencies is a power outage. We all know to think about the temperature when the power goes out, but I'd like to share with you guys a new accessory I recently had to add to my arsenal.

The power went out in Shocktop's room, but the heat still worked. There was no need to power a CHE or cooling fan, but since it's winter, the days are only so short -- afraid her light schedule would get off due to the power outage, I purchased a battery powered lantern (like the one pictured).

http://www.amazon.com/Coleman-Rugged-Ba ... B0009PUQ50

All is well, the power is back on... and now we're prepared for anything mother nature throws our way. Are you??


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Excellent suggestion. I always worried about heat, but didn't even think about light.


----------

